# Gillet's High Grade Extract



## bottle_girl (Jan 6, 2004)

Hi all.  Just looking for some info on one of my bottles.  I found a beaut at a nice antique shop.

 GILLET'S HIGH GRADE EXTRACT and it has a picture of an owl sitting on a half-moon on the front.
 One side says CHICAGO USA
 One side says E.W.Gillet CO LTD.
 The bottle is a light-purple shade, definately 19th century, probably 1870s-1890s (seam halfway up the neck), some staining.  The letters are imperfect (not lined up, different sizes).  It's 4 3/4" tall and i got it for $4.50.  I now consult Hugh Cleveland's Bottle Pricing Guide for help, but it wasn't there, and nothing appeared on the net.  Any clues or suggestions?  Thanx.  Sorry the picture's not great - if you want I'll get a better one soon.

 Bottle Girl


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jan 6, 2004)

Hello, Jessica . . .

 Your Gillet's bottle is the same sort of bottle as the 
  GREEVER-LOTSPEICH MFC CO. / KNOXVILLE, TENN. / U.S.A. bottle which you showed us on 12/02/03 in your post "One of My Favorites... No Clue What It Is".

 It is an extract bottle.  You have a start on a collection of these bottles now -- not a bad idea.  They are abundant, mostly overlooked by collectors, and inexpensive.  

 Some of these manufacturers are still in business, other information can be had from city directories and from advertizing of the day.

 Good hunting!
 --------Harry Pristis


----------



## David E Dearden (Jan 6, 2004)

Hi maybe a clue or to, can't hurt anyway. We know it was befor 1915 as it is now sun color. What bothers me is it has both Company and LTD. I beleive the LTD is used by Canadain Companies and I think Briitish to. So may be both American and one of the others. If you live near the border that may help. Seems to me if you are digging glass in your yard that you are located on a dump, which may be logging or mining, I found a logging dump (and would be a real producer) just down the street from me, but the lady will not let me dig the bank which sloops to railroad. She states as you she finds glass in her gardens. My research shows logging camp about 1860's to 1921. Earlist one in country. Her front yard is completly paved over and I guess we know why.
 David Dearden


----------



## David E Dearden (Jan 8, 2004)

Thanks Roger being an ex Canuck helped, now I have more to confuse Bottle Girl. I show a short squaty bottle embosed GILLET with CHICAGO under that in same uper case print. Gillrt, Mcculloch and Co Chicago, IL., manufacturers of Extracts, operated from 1880 to 1902. Bottle is clear 2 1/16"x 7/5" diameter not spelling GILLETT, see GILLETT (Jamaica Ginger) Sherer- Gillett Company.
 THE KIND YOUR/GRANDMOTHER USED/SHERER=GILLETT cO  Then it goes on to say the relationship of Sherer to GILLETT Chemical Works Chicago is unknow as nothing found in Chicago directories.

 Clear 5 5/8"x 1 /1/16"x15/16" a moulded ring or ridge below the neck finish, above the shoulder. Often referred to as a ball neck


----------

